# Grilled Sweet Corn



## Herald (Mar 8, 2007)

Each grilling season I make my famous grilled corn. Folks come from all over to eat it. Actually they come from the the house, but "all over" works for effect.

Seriously, my family loves grilled corn. Instead of leaving the flavor in boiling water, the corn is grilled in a garlic-butter solution. When the corn is golden brown it is ready to eat.

Try it this year. You'll like it.



Shucked sweet corn (white corn will do also)
Stick of butter
Garlic powder
Aluminum foil

Melt butter and add garlic to taste
Using a vegetable brush, coat the corn with melted butter-garlic.
Wrap in aluminum foil (tightly)
Place on grill and cook till done (corn should be brown but not burnt).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2007)

Mmm, that sounds great, Bill!


----------



## govols (Mar 8, 2007)

I like to take a coffee can, empty and cleaned mind you, and fill it half way with water and put a couple of sticks of butter in it and put it on the top of the grill, off to the side. It will get hot enough to melt the butter.

I then take the corn off the grill, pull back the shuck and stick 'er in the coffee can. When you pull the corn out of the can the butter stays on it because it will float on top of the water.

Love doing that!!


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds oh so yummy!!! Can't wait! Gotta love that grill...charcoal only please!


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2007)

This goes great with BBQ (whether ribs or shoulder...) as is being discussed in the other thread.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2007)

We do basicly the same thing only without the tin foil. I shuck the corn but try not to remove most of the leaves from the stalk, then remove the silk after seasoning the corn (or not) I pull the leaves back up and tie them in place with a strip of corn husk. 

Not only tastes great it looks cool as well!


----------

